# Eastern Bikes 2010



## G&SDistribution (16. September 2009)

http://www.bmx-b2b.com/pdfkataloge/Eastern2010.pdf 





689 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern10bossgr_Eastern_Bikes_Boss_dark_grey_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Reaper 539 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern1...kes_Reaper_lt__green_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Axis 529 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern10axissw_Eastern_Bikes_Axis_black_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 




Dragon 579 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern10dragonsw_Eastern_Bikes_Dragon_black_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Scythe 469 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern1...s_Scythe_thundergrey_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Growler 439 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern1...kes_Growler_burgundy_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Shovelhead 429 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern1...ikes_Shovelhead_blue_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Night Prowler 369 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_eastern1...s_Nightprowler_black_BMX_Komplettrad_2010.htm 








Traildigger 359 Euro


----------



## RISE (16. September 2009)

Also die Rahmenhöhe ist mal ein ganz tiefer Griff ins Klo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G&SDistribution (16. September 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Also die Rahmenhöhe ist mal ein ganz tiefer Griff ins Klo.


 
Ist ja nicht bei allen Modellen man hat die Wahl. Aber beim UK bzw. Total Rahmen sehr begehrt also so falsch liegt man da nicht


----------



## Hertener (16. September 2009)

Bzgl. der Rahmenhöhe habe ich doch vor ein paar Monaten mal was in der Freedom gelesen.
IIRC ging der Kommentar in Richtung "Trial-Bike" und "Rad für Tail-Whip-Kiddies". 
Nun, jedem das seine. Und wenn's den Einsteigern eine Hilfe ist, warum nicht? Die nutgefrästen Sattelrohre haben sich schließlich auch nicht durchgesetzt. Mal schauen, wie lange dieser Trend anhält.


----------



## Surfmoe (16. September 2009)

Was ist denn mit der Rahmenhöhe? Hab keine Ahnung von BMX, dachte irgendwie dei wären alle gleich..


----------



## Hertener (16. September 2009)

Nun, wenn das Oberrohr dem Unterrohr noch näher kommt, dann verschmelzen die irgendwann.   

*EDIT:*
Und dann hat man was in der Art: http://www.koxx.fr/media/bike/images/HDDB440d50f276fa3/bike_0.jpg


----------



## RISE (16. September 2009)

G&SDistribution schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht bei allen Modellen man hat die Wahl. Aber beim UK bzw. Total Rahmen sehr begehrt also so falsch liegt man da nicht



Begehrt sind sie, aber solche Rahmen sollten technisch wie optisch nicht als Referenz dienen. Da hatte Eastern schon bessere Ideen. Allerdings find ich die Farbwahl der Räder ganz gut.


----------



## Jayomat (17. September 2009)

wo genau soll denn das Problem an den Rahmen liegen? Ist die jmd. gefahren und kann sagen **********? eher nicht, oder?


----------



## qam (17. September 2009)

Schön, dass du nicht erkennst worum es geht!


----------



## Jayomat (17. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Schön, dass du nicht erkennst worum es geht!



jo tue ich nicht, daher frage ich..


----------



## vollepullebmx (18. September 2009)

das ist schon ganz cool mit so einem flachen Rahmen für Tailwhips usw.
Eastern ist aber nicht die erste Company die sowas macht wohl aber die erste bei Kompletträder. Ist schon ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passidirter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute
Wie findet Ihr den das Traildigger? 
Und musst ein BMX eine Bremse mit Rotorsystem haben und was ist das?


----------



## DirtBinger (27. Oktober 2009)

hey leute
ich würd gern mal wissen was ihr zu 
dem growler sagt?
ich bracuh nähmlich etwas beratung weil 
ich mich mit den neuen eastern bikes nich 
so wirklich auskenne.
aber ich würde mir das growler gerne holen


----------

